# Spinning Loft Closing



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

It's so sad. :Bawling: Even if it isn't really a local spinning/yarn store for me - it's 2 1/2 hours way. The Spinning Loft in Howell, MI was my fleece/spinning wheel/info store. Beth Smith, the owner, has decided that she would rather spend more time teaching than running the store. Perhaps you've seen her recent article in SpinOff? 

The online store will stay open. And right now - a lot of her prepared fibers - are on sale up to 20% off as well as some of the raw fleeces. And there goes my vow of literally just hours ago, to not buy more fibers until I've at least played with what I already have. 

http://thespinningloft.com/


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I just spent some time poking around over there.
Built myself a little order up, but then decided to wait until morning to send it in.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh no! I know she is writing a book and loving teaching. I wish her luck but really wish she would remain open. Maybe she could hire someone to run it while she is away?

Off to look. Callie how did you find this out?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

On Ravelry. The Spinning Loft Group. Beth's blog thread. Then I went to the store's website and yep...it's all on sale. My fingers are itching for more BFL to sit beside the 3 bags I already have.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

No! Aaaaagggghhh!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I forbid myself from clicking on that link.....
having issues explaining all the yarn, fiber, and alpaca I have now.
DH is doing a LOT of eyebrow raising.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Crap. I looked.......


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry.....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Bast bamboo! Superwash Corriedale! 
Both things I have never tried before. :teehee:


----------

